# Kimber in 9mm?



## Marauder06 (Dec 22, 2020)

Considering one of these.  Looking for input. 

Seeking a good target pistol on a 1911 frame in 9mm.  I’ve shot the Bul in 9mm and liked it.  I have a Kimber in .45 but have never shot a Kimber 9mm.  My daughter is quite a good shot and this would potentially be a competition gun for her. She likes the 1911 frame and 9mm seems like a better caliber for her than .45. 



https://www.kimberamerica.com/khx-custom-oi-rmr3-5


----------



## policemedic (Dec 22, 2020)

9mm 1911s are very soft shooting pistols.  They’re not a bad choice at all, and I like that this one comes with a RMR installed.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 22, 2020)

She'll rock with that sturdy frame around 9mm cartridges...it'll be smooth like butter.


----------



## Dvr55119 (Dec 22, 2020)

Is it a dual stack? I looked I to these a few years ago and heard horror stories about feed issues. I shot one and had no issues but I would look into it hard.


----------



## Dvr55119 (Dec 22, 2020)

Dvr55119 said:


> Is it a dual stack? I looked I to these a few years ago and heard horror stories about feed issues. I shot one and had no issues but I would look into it hard.



Looking more closely I see that it isn’t. That is a slick pistol.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 22, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Considering one of these.  Looking for input.
> 
> Seeking a good target pistol on a 1911 frame in 9mm.  I’ve shot the Bul in 9mm and liked it.  I have a Kimber in .45 but have never shot a Kimber 9mm.  My daughter is quite a good shot and this would potentially be a competition gun for her. She likes the 1911 frame and 9mm seems like a better caliber for her than .45.
> 
> ...


Kimbers are perfectly fine.  They use some MIM parts that may need replacing after a few thousand rounds, but you should be okay.  Personally I don’t like the RMR.  The window size is too small, and competition shooters stopped using them a while ago because they had a tendency to break.  I checked on Kimber’s website and the “optics ready” version of the KHX without the RMR is almost $850 less.  The RMR certainly isn’t an $850 red dot!  If it were me, I’d get the regular version and put a Deltapoint Pro on top.

Also, what kind of gun games is your daughter planning on shooting? Knowing that will be helpful, because with the optic the only sport you could shoot is probably IDPA in carry optics division, or USPSA open division.  Without the optic, you could shoot IDPA ESP, limited in USPSA, or limited in Steel Challenge.  It opens up a few different options.


----------

